
Lakeith Stanfield’s AR Balancing Act - evo_9
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/12/05/magazine/lakeith-stanfield-great-performers-ar-ul.html
======
knodi123
Some admin should flag this as "ONLY VISIBLE ON IOS DEVICES"

~~~
kkarakk
the video on the site is essentially the whole thing right?

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Seems locked down behind iOS devices.

